# Who has OEBT for sale ?



## vs5295 (Mar 21, 2011)

Who has OEBT for sale in Markham / Scarborough Area ?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I will have OEBT's soon but they are expensive! I have an order coming from the US.


----------



## Sinerviz (Apr 2, 2011)

what is expensive? I may be interested as well!


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

What is OEBT ?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

If you don't know what it is, then you don't need it  

Orange eyed black tiger shrimp 

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## Sinerviz (Apr 2, 2011)

50seven said:


> If you don't know what it is, then you don't need it
> 
> Orange eyed black tiger shrimp
> 
> Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


Normally Orange Eyed BLUE Tiger shrimp... some are so dark that they are pretty much black but I've always heard it referred to as blue.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Yep, orange eye blue tiger. Some even say blonde tiger

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

LOL I've been busted! >.< Trying to come off as a know-it-all when actually I just did a Google search and typed in the first words that I got...  

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Igor has some, although probably not for sale. First time I saw them though.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes it stands for Orange eyed Blue Tiger shrimps. I have a few but my stock is low so I am not selling them, just going to upgrade what I have for breeding.

If you want any the last time to order with me is Sunday, as I am putting in my order on Monday for arrival Thursday next week.

My stock comes from the US and is very nice blue, more a royal than the darker black color which I had for a long time. I prefer the lighter blue as you can see the stripes better 

These are becoming very limited now so don't wait too long to decide if you want some!


----------

